# Superflat, MarvelCine, Cinestyle and other profiles - what is the trick?



## Anzer (May 18, 2013)

Dear friends,
My question concerns different shooting profiles. As I understand all of them flatten out the image so that you have some extra latitude to play with in post-production.
But! Are they applied to the image BEFORE encoding (i.e. right at the sensor) or AFTER?
My experience tells me that, say, Cinestyle pumps up the blacks making them awfully noisy and thus forcing me to supress the noise again to get back to square one. 
Any advice is appreciated.
With thanks from Russia,
A.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (May 18, 2013)

They are applied at the processing stage. 

You need to install some kind of LUT plug-in to your edit suite (see Magic bullet LUT Buddy)

http://www.redgiant.com/products/all/magic-bullet-lut-buddy/

This lets you apply a gamma/rgb curve in post to lift or crunch certain ranges in your image, with the 'flat style' being the best possible starting point for the associated LUT.


----------

